# What is your number 1 nutritional tip?



## Neeta (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I'm just starting my body sculpting journey. What would be your number 1 nutrition tip/advice to help me on my way?

Thank you

Neeta x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Depends what you mean by body sculpting?

Muscle growth? or Fat loss?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Eat Clean


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Get the diet spot on m8, if you do that all your goals will come! Diet is the be all and end all of it!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

eat around 70 grams of protein after a workout,with some simple sugars.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just eat fcuking loads.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Get the correct number of calories (within a range) down you every day.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Fat is not the enemy when it comes to nutritional content, healthy fats are needed in your diet.


----------



## Neeta (Jan 25, 2012)

Cheers for replies.

Initially i need fat loss then the muscle definition can come through.

Does anyone give themselves days off from clean diets? if so how often and what sort of stuff do you eat?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Know what you are eating e.g amounts/macros.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Neeta said:


> Cheers for replies.
> 
> Initially i need fat loss then the muscle definition can come through.
> 
> Does anyone give themselves days off from clean diets? if so how often and what sort of stuff do you eat?


If you are trying to lose weight just have a cheat meal as a lot of damage can be done in a day with enough intent!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I cheat day or 3 cheat meals a week for me.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Dont eat sprouts they taste like ****


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Stay away from sugar and fried food


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

avoid sugar


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Eatin aint cheatin. Don't eat yellow snow


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

consistency is paramount importance


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

drink your own pee, full of nutrients


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Eat nice clean strawberry Whey from Pro-10


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> consistency is paramount importance


Did you watch the Jay Cutler video from earlier then


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

wheyman - why video is that? u tube wont work or anything like that at my work so cant view any videos etc

i believe consistency is key - i eat the same thing at the same time day in day out - without exception. it drives me crazy but iv seen results from a totally clinical approach, ie napping waking up having protein shake; back to sleep for 5 hours etc; similar to cutler i guess


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Have meals that are high priotein/high fat or high protein/high carb but not high protein/carb/fat or carb/fat.

You will prob find doing this means you kinda have to eat quite clean and you don't have high insulin when consuming fats or have high fat levels during an insulin spike.

Lowers the chance of fat storage.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Have meals that are high priotein/high fat or high protein/high carb but not high protein/carb/fat or carb/fat.
> 
> You will prob find doing this means you kinda have to eat quite clean and you don't have high insulin when consuming fats or have high fat levels during an insulin spike.
> 
> Lowers the chance of fat storage.


Broscience of the highest order.

I tell you the biggest nutritional tips.

Meal frequency = IRRELEVANT

Composition of meal = IRRELEVANT (All that matters are daily totals)

Clean or dirty food = IRRELEVANT (Little to no change in body composition, health, different matter, of course we wont eat junk food exclusively).

People need to stop thinking there is a magic way to eat and diet, THERE IS NOT.

Origins of broscience:

Meal Frequency: Pro's cant eat their daily diet in 3 meals and because they're on a load of hormones they are hungry every 2 to 3 hours, the link is incorrect that meal frequency is somehow important.

Clean or Dirty Food: Again, pro's on loads of gear need to eat healthily.

Meal composition: Poorly put together studies.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> wheyman - why video is that? u tube wont work or anything like that at my work so cant view any videos etc
> 
> i believe consistency is key - i eat the same thing at the same time day in day out - without exception. it drives me crazy but iv seen results from a totally clinical approach, ie napping waking up having protein shake; back to sleep for 5 hours etc; similar to cutler i guess


Hi mate, Its on another post about him doing olympia agaian, its just he spends ages on consistancy. If it works for him ill follow it!


----------



## live4ever33 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wevans2303 said:


> Broscience of the highest order.
> 
> I tell you the biggest nutritional tips.
> 
> ...


It's actually quite funny to which level I wholeheartedly disagree with this post.. but each to their own.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

live4ever33 said:


> It's actually quite funny to which level I wholeheartedly disagree with this post.. but each to their own.


Disagree all you want it doesn't stop it from being correct.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Broscience of the highest order.
> 
> I tell you the biggest nutritional tips.
> 
> ...


Here we go again then bro....

So are you saying insulin has no effect on fat storage??



live4ever33 said:


> It's actually quite funny to which level I wholeheartedly disagree with this post.. but each to their own.


Your wasting your time with wevans mate, he trains with the pros......


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

@whey man - yeah i saw that thread and commented on it - and as i put on there thats one of the reasons i like cutler he jus seems to have his set procedures in place for diet/training/lifestyle - leaves nothing to chance and i like that


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Broscience of the highest order.
> 
> I tell you the biggest nutritional tips.
> 
> ...


Some valid points but the two i outlined i believe to be incorrect, for some at least....

For those (like me) who are massively insulin sensitive will see a massive difference in how our body reacts to 2500 cals of Protein and Fats to 2500 cals of Carbs / Protein / Fats.. and if you add junk food in there too then that's a totally different ball game


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Disagree all you want it doesn't stop it from being correct.


At least your funny.....

BTW I just about aggree with you on the many small meals /day, effects on metabolism are negligable but as the body can't store protein there could be an advantage to having a consistant stream of protein available to the body. Your other 2 statements are just wrong.


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you gain fat quickly, stay away from carbs.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Some valid points but the two i outlined i believe to be incorrect, for some at least....
> 
> For those (like me) who are massively insulin sensitive will see a massive difference in how our body reacts to 2500 cals of Protein and Fats to 2500 cals of Carbs / Protein / Fats.. *and if you add junk food in there too then that's a totally different ball game*


Really not sure where I stand on this... think I would tend to say it's because when people eat junk food they generally binge, or eat it on top of their normal diet, so it knocks calories and macros right out. Also if 2500cals are burnt and 2500 consumed, then net intake is 0... regardless of the source.

Then again I'm naturally skinny so maybe that is why I'm hard to convince.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Eat clean every day, have your cheat meals when you've achieved your goals.

If you need to lose a lot of fat, you've already had your fill of cheat meals for a while.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Consistancy. Whether its with diet or training.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Really not sure where I stand on this... think I would tend to say it's because when people eat junk food they generally binge, or eat it on top of their normal diet, so it knocks calories and macros right out. Also if 2500cals are burnt and 2500 consumed, then net intake is 0... regardless of the source.
> 
> Then again I'm naturally skinny so maybe that is why I'm hard to convince.


Even if you were kind of right junk food is known to contain masses of salt and often carbs, and that alone is a massive difference

Salt combined with carbs for some people has a massive effect, i can gain 1 stone of water in a week if i live of junk


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Really not sure where I stand on this... think I would tend to say it's because when people eat junk food they generally binge, or eat it on top of their normal diet, so it knocks calories and macros right out. Also if 2500cals are burnt and 2500 consumed, then net intake is 0... regardless of the source.
> 
> Then again I'm naturally skinny so maybe that is why I'm hard to convince.


Which if fine for maintaining body composition however for change at nett 0 or slightly above surely it would be best to crearte the best hormonal environment particularly with respect to insulin pre and post workout.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Even if you were kind of right junk food is known to contain masses of salt and often carbs, and that alone is a massive difference
> 
> Salt combined with carbs for some people has a massive effect, i can gain 1 stone of water in a week if i live of junk





bartonz20let said:


> Which if fine for maintaining body composition however for change at nett 0 or slightly above surely it would be best to crearte the best hormonal environment particularly with respect to insulin pre and post workout.


Both good points... no way I'm giving up my PWO zinger though :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Both good points... no way I'm giving up my PWO zinger though :lol:


Some people can completely get away with it and you are lucky cvnts :lol:

My mate eats 4000 clean cals early on and then eats a 14" meat feast and cheesy chips for post workout and then snacks on loads of chocolate, he sometimes eats a coffee wallnut cake before bed "to try to gain weight" he finds it impossible to get above 10% bf the swine, but then again he also struggles to get above 12 stone 7 so it's a catch 22 i guess, i really have to be strict to look good... we both said that it would be ace if we were somewhere in between because i can literally bulk on 2000 cals and he's sick and tired of eating, i just wish i could eat junk all the time lol


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Some people can completely get away with it and you are lucky cvnts :lol:
> 
> My mate eats 4000 clean cals early on and then eats a 14" meat feast and cheesy chips for post workout and then snacks on loads of chocolate, he sometimes eats a coffee wallnut cake before bed "to try to gain weight" he finds it impossible to get above 10% bf the swine, but then again he also struggles to get above 12 stone 7 so it's a catch 22 i guess, i really have to be strict to look good... we both said that it would be ace if we were somewhere in between because i can literally bulk on 2000 cals and he's sick and tired of eating, i just wish i could eat junk all the time lol


Just goes to show not one diet is suitable/optimal for everyone.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Here we go again then bro....
> 
> So are you saying insulin has no effect on fat storage??
> 
> Your wasting your time with wevans mate, he trains with the pros......


Insulin spikes over 3 meals is the same as smaller ones over 6.

Calories in vs. Calories out / Fat storage vs. fat oxidation!

I eat junk, every day without fail at least one meal, some times more. I've not been over 12% body fat since eating this way.

When I refused to eat junk when I bulked I was 15%+ all the time, took me ages to get my bf% down to a respectable level, it just proves that if the calorie balance is there the type of food you eat doesn't really mean that much.

I'm not 'lucky' i've got no genetics, it's the fact that my mindset is that what I stick in my mouth doesn't matter as long as the macro's tot up at the end of the day. When I used to think otherwise and my mindset was different, the situation was different, no surprise there.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Insulin spikes over 3 meals is the same as smaller ones over 6.
> 
> Calories in vs. Calories out / Fat storage vs. fat oxidation!


Far too simplistic imo. too many other variables, carb complexity, insulin variety, fat levels at insulin peak etc etc.

Look, I get that your way has worked for you but this is the third thread where you have basically said the science behind most diets is misleading and in some respects just myth.

To reiterate, I get your way has worked for you, the diet you are currently on works well for you but for others it doesn't.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to disagree that it doesn't matter where calories come from, especially regarding body sculpting. If I would eat 2000kcals from chips and train or 2000kcals from chicken breast and train, I put my money on it that results would be different!


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

No matter what anyone tells you, seman is a good protein source. Now say AHH....


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Avena said:


> I have to disagree that it doesn't matter where calories come from, especially regarding body sculpting. If I would eat 2000kcals from chips and train or 2000kcals from chicken breast and train, I put my money on it that results would be different!


Avena you are missing the fundamental point.

Macro-nutrient sufficiency is the key here, i'm not on about eating chips vs. chicken, i'm on about chips vs. oats vs. white bread vs. brown bread.

Macro-nutrient sufficiency, that's all it takes.



bartonz20let said:


> Far too simplistic imo. too many other variables, carb complexity, insulin variety, fat levels at insulin peak etc etc.
> 
> Look, I get that your way has worked for you but this is the third thread where you have basically said the science behind most diets is misleading and in some respects just myth.
> 
> To reiterate, I get your way has worked for you, the diet you are currently on works well for you but for others it doesn't.


Me knowing that I am totally average in the genetic department I truly believe anyone can get lean eating junk food on a daily basis, only time the diet needs to be completely clean is when low body fat and heading into shredded status, if you're drug assisted, can get into ripped mode eating crappy food.

I never thought I could do it, then I went and did it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Just goes to show not one diet is suitable/optimal for everyone.


Exactly mate, i did a cut last year and ended up my biggest ever as i gained nearly 10kg whilst getting leaner


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

On the other hand, if only aim is weight loss and the person is not concerned about muscle loss with it, then kcals in - versus kcals out works perfectly well.

I've lost the most weight on these diets: rice and green veg only for 2 weeks, chocholate and other sweets only for 3 weeks. As long as i went under maintenance foods didn't matter. Would i do it again? NO. I know better now


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

whey protein


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Avena said:


> On the other hand, if only aim is weight loss and the person is not concerned about muscle loss with it, then kcals in - versus kcals out works perfectly well.
> 
> I've lost the most weight on these diets: rice and green veg only for 2 weeks, chocholate and other sweets only for 3 weeks. As long as i went under maintenance foods didn't matter. Would i do it again? NO. I know better now


Once again.

Macro-nutrient sufficiency.

Of course you're gunna have different results if you're macro nutrients aren't sufficient in any department.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Avena said:


> I have to disagree that it doesn't matter where calories come from, especially regarding body sculpting. If I would eat 2000kcals from chips and train or 2000kcals from chicken breast and train, I put my money on it that results would be different!


I'm not disagreeing... but the example you used isn't the best as the macros (most importantly the protein:carb and fat is the complete opposite).

Compare two diets both 3000cal, where one is all brown rice, sweet potato, chicken, lean beef, coconut oil etc and then another that is pretty much the same but includes a portion or two of pasta or bread, fatty minced beef, cream sauce and even the odd take away. Providing the protein and overall calorie intake is the same I don't think it would make any difference to 'my' body at all... maybe I'm lucky or maybe just not at a level where that attention to detail is required... who knows.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Regulate your salt intake and I cut out processed food where practical.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I'm not disagreeing... but the example you used isn't the best as the macros (most importantly the protein:carb and fat is the complete opposite).
> 
> Compare two diets both 3000cal, where one is all brown rice, sweet potato, chicken, lean beef, coconut oil etc and then another that is pretty much the same but includes a portion or two of pasta or bread, fatty minced beef, cream sauce and even the odd take away. Providing the protein and overall calorie intake is the same I don't think it would make any difference to 'my' body at all... maybe I'm lucky or maybe just not at a level where that attention to detail is required... who knows.


This man understands.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Once again.
> 
> Macro-nutrient sufficiency.
> 
> Of course you're gunna have different results if you're macro nutrients aren't sufficient in any department.


So surely it stands to reason that responses to macro nutrients could differ under different hormonal conditions? Time of day, relation to training, level of stress hormones etc etc?

EDIT. Would you suggest that if you ate all your carbs from complex sources you would have the same results wth simple carbs even if the number of carbs grams was the same?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> So surely it stands to reason that responses to macro nutrients could differ under different hormonal conditions? Time of day, relation to training, level of stress hormones etc etc?


Negligibly so.

As regards your edit, yes the difference would be close to 0 if not 0. I know because I have done it despite my intuition.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

So what happened to:



Wevans2303 said:


> Broscience of the highest order.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

> So, macros still matter.
> 
> If macros still matter then I get to this: calorie controlled diet that still needs copious amounts of protein, low-ish carbs, low-fats. It is MUCH easier to hit those macros with clean foods! Because as soon as I choose fatty fried mince burger I'm over my daily fat limit and very close to kcals limit...
> 
> Might not matter to people on the bulk - I agree it doesn't make difference (apart from vitamins) wether hardgainer gets his carbs from rice or jelly beans - but I'm better off with 2 lean chicken fillets than 1/6th of a burger even if the macros sum up equal..


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Avena said:


> It's easier yes but it sure isn't the only way, I hit near on perfect 40/30/30 P/C/F eating junk food at least once per day and many times more per day. Therefore my points are still completely valid.
> 
> What you said about the macro nutrient breakdown of meals is incorrect and is an assumption based on no evidence whatsoever and the idea that mixing fats and carbohydrates in 1 meal is somehow detrimental to fat oxidation or you somehow are prone to store more fat as a result of insulin shuttling fat into fat cells has been completely debunked in numerous studies.
> 
> Go look at Alan Aragons writings in regards to this matter.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> It's easier yes but it sure isn't the only way, I hit near on perfect 40/30/30 P/C/F eating junk food at least once per day and many times more per day. Therefore my points are still completely valid.


But thats exactally my point, it worked for you! Before xmas, I ate a balanced diet 1g Protein/lb then balanced 2100kcal avarage and cutting results were slow, moved to keto with the same kcals and fat levels have dropped much faster.

Just to add, my results are measured post carb up so it mittigates glycogen/water levels.

Now i'm not saying keto is the best diet for everyone just that my body respondes best to a low carb diet where yours responds better to a high carb.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> But thats exactally my point, it worked for you! Before xmas, I ate a balanced diet 1g Protein/lb then balanced 2100kcal avarage and cutting results were slow, moved to keto with the same kcals and fat levels have dropped much faster.
> 
> Just to add, my results are measured post carb up so it mittigates glycogen/water levels.
> 
> Now i'm not saying keto is the best diet for everyone just that my body respondes best to a low carb diet where yours responds better to a high carb.


If it works for me, it'll work for 90% of people out there I am sure of it maybe even more, the ones it wont work for are those who do truly have something wrong with them or have a severe genetic disposition, I am not massively different to anybody else, regardless of what you may believe.

I respect your input as regards this matter and I think we need to agree to disagree.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> If it works for me, it'll work for 90% of people out there I am sure of it, I am not massively different to anybody else, regardless of what you may believe.
> 
> I respect your input as regards this matter and I think we need to agree to disagree.


The most basic mistake...


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Avena said:


> The most basic mistake...


The basic premise will work for most people, it WILL.

Remember we are talking down to say 8-10% body fat here, if you want to get contest ready and truly into shredded status, the diet will need to be cleaned up, it's the optimisation at the last stage of the diet and that's it.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

If it doesn't grow, walk or swim then don't eat it...


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Go look at Alan Aragons writings in regards to this matter.


Taken from his website:

''Put another way, it's a better objective to coincide your carb intake with your day's thermic peaks, where insulin sensitivity & lean tissue reception to carbs is highest.''


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

consistancy


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

its a calorie war ....


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Taken from his website:
> 
> ''Put another way, it's a better objective to coincide your carb intake with your day's thermic peaks, where insulin sensitivity & lean tissue reception to carbs is highest.''


Doesn't say anything about the type of carbohydrate though.

The difference again would be negligible.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Doesn't say anything about the type of carbohydrate though.
> 
> The difference again would be negligible.


http://www.nsca-lift.org/HotTopic/download/Nutrient%20Timing.pdf


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There are a couple of things I think are important, but if I were to only give one tip it would be this:

Whatever your diet goal is, when you set your plan, make it as enjoyable and easy to stick to as possible within your set of goals.

Long term stick-ability is the most fundamental part of any diet plan, and however perfect a diet is on paper (be it a bulk or a cut or maintenance), if you can't stick at it then it isn't worth anything at all.

Do what works for you and is comfortable for you.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

skip proved carb sources doesn't matter.

raptor you don't sound very insulin sensitive if you have to go 0 carbs to lose weight?


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

If you dont weigh it and write it down , how can you then make accurate adjustments


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

james12345 said:


> skip proved carb sources doesn't matter.


U got a link?

EDIT:

So I had a look at the 'experiment' if you can call it that, and from what I can understand the results would suggest that carb sources are importand but in the opposite way to the conventional belief. He is using high GI carbs to increse weight loss and lower bloat.

Now, i'm one for a scientific approach, my old man is a biologist so i've been brought up thinking in a certain way and tend to question/cross check information i'm given.

Now my main problems with this 'experiment';

1/ No control group so results cant be measured.

2/ No statistical information.

3/ No information on the actual diet.

4/ Conducted by a trainer and his clients so not independant.

5/ Only 15 people took part and not all followed the diet correctly.

For me, an experiment should be Observation, Meathod, Prediction, Results, Conclusion, without a basic setup like this your results are quite redundant.

Now, if an experiment was conducted with say 100 or more people, had a control group and results were measured over a long period, like a year or more I would be more inclined to believe it and encorporate it into my training/diet.

Most importantly, any test should be indepandant and this just isn't, any trainer that comes up with a new way to diet/train that is as radical as it is secret I think has a possible financial motive and as such, personally I can't trust the results.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

eat clean and drink whey


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

to lose or manage weight skip breakfast


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Eat eggs and train legs


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

stay hydrated!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't eat yellow snow


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

the 7 p's

proper planning & preperation prevents p**s poor performance


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ALways treat!


----------

